# Do 335B Zerstorer finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of my completed Tamiya Do 335B, a really nice kit and I am glad I built this one, often I build kits that are very old and require extra work to just glue them together and even then they only look so-so. I look forward to building more of these Tamiya kits, I have a few Fw 190 F's and D-9's in my kit stash.


















agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love that airplane. Possibley the coolest prop-driven plane of the war.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

John,
The Do 335 was not only the coolest looking a/c of the war, it was the fastest prop driven airplane that reached production status during the war in Europe.











agentsmith


----------

